# The Rat Pack is here (puppies)



## Havtahava

Thank you to Carolina for the litter theme and puppy names. I was a bit fickle with the female's name, so I tossed the three options toward Hedy and she narrowed down the final selection.

*Introducing: The Rat Pack*









Sammy is named after Sammy Davis, Jr. (male)









Bacall is named after Lauren Bacall (female)
Her paw print marking on her back amuses me. 









Dean is named after Dean Martin (male)









Sinatra is named after Frank Sinatra (male)



> _The Rat Pack was a group of popular entertainers most active between the mid-1950s and mid-1960s. Its most famous line-up featured Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., Peter Lawford and Joey Bishop, who appeared together on stage and in films in the early-1960s, including the movie Ocean's Eleven. Despite its reputation as a masculine group, the Rat Pack did have female participants, including movie icons Shirley MacLaine, Lauren Bacall, Angie Dickinson, Marilyn Monroe, and Judy Garland._ Source: Wikipedia



Whelped on Sunday by CH Tinky, and sired by CH Piaget. (Health testing includes BAER, current CERF, patella, hips, cardiac, thyroid, and legg-calves-perthes.) _*All of these puppies have their forever homes pre-arranged.*_


----------



## ama0722

Adorable! Prearranged=Becall in south carolina right? I love her markings!


----------



## Missy

Oh my!!! what a nice thing to wake up to!!!! Now will Sinatra have blue eyes? I love the paw print on Bacall's back!!! way to go tinky and piaget! congrat Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy!!
Blue eyes are pretty and mysterious, but I sure don't want them in my dogs. Rufus gets to stay unique!


----------



## lfung5

If I only had room for a 4th puppy......Dean would be my 4th son!

They are adorable. I love the black and white parti's.


----------



## Havtahava

I forgot to mention the colors. It is hard to tell in the photos, but Bacall is the only black & white. All three boys have brown or sable markings. It is still a little difficult to tell exactly how the colors will develop, but it will be interesting to see in time. My guess is that Sinatra will be the lightest of all of them.


----------



## mintchip

They are adorable! Congratulations
PS-I love Bacall's markings


----------



## hedygs

They are wonderful as always Kimberly. I am green with envy. I also love Bacall's markings. So interesting.


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly!! More puppies?? You lucky girl. I guess if I want another one, in say 10 years or so, I should get on the list now, huh?

They are all so cute. I thought they were black and white too, so I can't wait to see them as they grow. Little Sammy's my favorite


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Missy!!
> Blue eyes are pretty and mysterious, but I sure don't want them in my dogs. Rufus gets to stay unique!


Well at least he will be "Ole Blue Eyes" when they first open their eyes.... I know it is not the best genetically for the breed.


----------



## Leeann

Sorry girls, I already staked my claim on Bacall & Dean last night.


----------



## Laurief

TOO SKINKIN CUTE!!! They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Ryno99

Congrats on the new pups, they are all adorable! Love the naming theme as well.


----------



## mintchip

Leeann said:


> Sorry girls, I already staked my claim on Bacall & Dean last night.


:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## marjrc

CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly, Piaget and Tinky !! :whoo: The puppies are adorable. I love the names/theme!


----------



## karlabythec

Awwww....I want one...lol


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on another beautiful litter! Very cute names/theme


----------



## KristinFusco

Very cute! Congrats on yet another beautiful litter. I wonder what Bacall's spots will look like when her coat grows out?


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations. They are adorable!


----------



## DAJsMom

Love Bacall's dots! Congratulations again on a beautiful bunch of puppies!


----------



## maryam187

Wow Kimberly, you sure are great at breeding beautiful puppies!


----------



## Judy A

Congrats, Kimberly....I'll take Dean!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Kimberly,

The puppies are adorable and I just love Bacall's markings. Ladies let's not fight, we can all share little miss bacall. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Congrats Kimberly! What a handsome litter! 

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau

More beautiful puppies! Congratulations Kimberly, Tinky, Piaget and the lucky new forever home people.


----------



## Sheri

Kimberly,
Congratulations on another litter!! I'm so envious! 

I think your clever plan to state that all the puppies were already spoken for hasn't stopped the puppy-napping plans of those on the Forum. Some people just don't take a hint! :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations! They are just adorable! Today my favorite is Dean.


----------



## Brady's mom

What a beautifu group. Congrats


----------



## Kathy

Ahhhhh, I love those faces already! They are adorable and marked so nicely!! Congrats Kimberly.


----------



## Julie

Congrats to my girl Tinky!:thumb: I love them all! They are simply adorable/each for different reasons. Love the theme too!


----------



## gelbergirl

happiness and healthiness to all these pups!


----------



## Lina

YAY! Puppies! You already know I love them, Kimberly, since I got to do the theme and name them and all.  They are all amazing in their own way, but I'm sure that Bacall is going to be one special girl just like Lauren!


----------



## EstrellaVila

OMG!!! More adorable puppies, love the markings on Bacall. 

Congrats to you for such adorable furbabies, congrats to Momma Tinky and Daddy Piaget. I hope everyone is doing fabulous and I can't wait for more picture updates.


----------



## SMARTY

all of these babies are adorable. I have a hard time not wanting a new baby, that is why I avoid these post. My DH would have a fit, and I'm not sure Smarty even wants a baby. She is never nice to company........


----------



## mybella

They are so adorable!


----------



## hartman studio

Congragulations Kimberly- beautiful puppies!!! Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're so beautiful! IWAP!!!


----------



## carohav

Another beautiful litter, Kimberly! Congrats!!


----------



## Mizell26

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ohhhh more darling pups....... Congrats Kimberly, Tinky and Piaget.
Just love their markings, stunning!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Congratulations Tinky and Piaget! You've got another wonderful litter, Kimberly. I love them all, but Bacall looks like a very special little girl. I love the names.


----------



## triona

*congratulationa*

Congrats Kim,

They are precious!

Triona & Bess


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*oooh Frankie!*

I'm giggling with delight for you.

And oh Dino, I'm so in love.

Bacall, you are stunning as usual.

And Sammy, you ARE the candy-man.

Congrats to your beautiful Mommy and Daddy. And your wonderful hu-MOM.


----------



## Amy R.

Congratulations, Kimberly. They are beautiful little babies. And Piaget is a father already, it seems like yesterday he was a puppy. Always my favorite.


----------



## Olliesmom

Oh my Kimberly

I have been so out of the loop

CONGRATES!!!!!

Adorable and i LOVE the names...

I miss seeing you..heck I miss seeing all the Bay Area friends...

hugs to Tinky and Piaget!


----------



## marb42

Kimberly,

What darling little puppies! Congratulations !!!!! I love the names and their markings! 
Gina


----------



## havjump

Kimberly, 
Congratulations on your beautiful litter. 
Please post lots of puppy pics as they grow!!


----------



## Jane

Finally! I can't believe I completely missed this thread! Congrats! I'll have some new puppies to go visit soon :whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Jane,

Na, na, na, na,.....:lalala:

You are so mean, to be rubbing it in and GLOATING!


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> Jane,
> 
> Na, na, na, na,.....:lalala:
> 
> You are so mean, to be rubbing it in and GLOATING!


Sorry, Sheri! But you will just have to move down here to be near us! :hug:


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, congrats on another beautiful litter. Bacall's markings are cute, but Dean is my favorite.


----------



## mellowbo

Congrats Kim! They are all so beautiful! I love the theme, Rat Pact, lol. It's going to be so much fun watching them grow!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese

Beautiful puppies Kimberly!! :clap2:


----------



## emazeredo

Congratulations! They are beautiful!:angel:


----------



## Havtahava

While weighing the puppies last night, I couldn't help but snap a picture of Dean as he contently snuggled up in the palm of my husband's hand. He was just so comfortable curled up there.










Another photo to show perspective in regard to size:


----------



## Missy

oh my....great photo kimberly...it's so hard for me to remember how tiny they are. I remember when we first got Jasper he was smaller than my DH's shoe. 
Dean looks very very relaxed.


----------



## Havtahava

Smaller than your husband's shoe? LOL That makes me smile!

Fortunately, this litter is very consistent in size (only a few grams between the largest and smallest), but Dean is also the biggest in this litter. Bacall is the smallest at this point.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Kimberly,
What is the average size at birth for Havanese? 

How about at 8 weeks? I really would like to get some perspective because Linus was not normal, and I would like to know "normal" for the future.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## Havtahava

Karen, there are a lot of variables in size between different family lines - at birth, at 8 weeks and adulthood, too. (Birth weights also vary by the number in the litter. The same bitch who had six in a litter would have six smaller pups, but when she has four pups would have larger pups.) I could tell you the numbers I've had, but it probably wouldn't mean anything to you (and I can't access them at this moment).


----------



## Lina

Awww Dean is so sweet snuggled up like that!


----------



## Leeann

Awwww Kimberly, you can really see his Sable in that picture.


----------



## Sheri

Awww, Dean is precious in that photo, so peaceful and totally trusting of the big hand that holds him! I like seeing the color in him, too.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Kimberly,

Am I right in understanding that 
1. larger litters tend to have smaller pups
2. smaller litters have larger pups
3. they all grow to be about the same size no matter what size litter??? (as long as not a "runt")

That last one is a guess.

Karen


----------



## Mraymo

So cute. I love Sammy. That's a great picture of Dean in your DHs hand. So sweet. congrats Tinky & Piaget.


----------



## Amy R.

Oh my goodness, they are so tiny and precious!


----------



## Havtahava

Karen, as a veterinarian & former Havanese breeder explained to me, a puppy will only grow as big as the space allows him to grow. In general, the size of the puppy at birth will be determined by the uterus size and number of other puppies taking up room. I specifically asked because a family member with a toy breed had thought that a large mutt had gotten to her bitch when she was in season and assumed the puppies would kill the dam. The vet explained they can only grow to be a certain size (limited by the uterus/space allowed within the dam) and would get bigger _after _whelping. (Thankfully, there was no mating that occured in this case.)

That is why many singleton pregnancies will require a C-section. It can be too difficult for the bitch to whelp a single large puppy, and much easier for her to whelp several smaller puppies.

After whelping, they grow to the size they are genetically destined to grow. E.g. Their breed and their ancestors designate this.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks guys! Between some projects here, these puppies and the Gemstones, I'm keeping very busy! Thankfully, these pups don't take much time at all right now. Tinky takes care of them and I take care of Tinky. I just check on the Rat Pack couple times a day. (The Gemstones are a whole other ball of wax!!)


----------



## LuvCicero

Congrats!!! That is the cutest pack of rats I have ever seen!! Will be checking back to watch them grow.


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, those are precious pictures of how little Dean is, yet how trusting and relaxed he is. I can spy some blondish hairs on his head. Wonder if those will stay... Ricky had brown ears, but much to my dismay, that just disappeared by the time he was 6 mths. 

I can imagine you must be hopping, girl! Don't know how you do it all.


----------



## Posh's Mom

congrats kimberly and mommy tinky and daddy piaget.

look what happens when i go away for a week. babies are born. wish i were closer for some good old puppy breath.  so happy for you!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh, what precious little puppies. Soooo little and soooo cute.


----------



## havanesebyha

Very cute! I love the colors! Congratulations!!


----------



## trueblue

Just checking in for a Sammy fix....guess I'm gonna have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Havtahava

Sammy









Bacall









Dean









Sinatra


----------



## trueblue

Oh my gosh!! They are all so cute...but that Sammy is a heartbreaker.


----------



## michi715

Kimberly,
what beautiful new pups! Too bad ex-boyfriends have to ruin so many good names


----------



## Havtahava

Michelle, that totally made me laugh out loud! I completely understand!


----------



## micki2much

OMG those spotted noses...I could kiss them allllll day!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOVE the pink noses!!!


----------



## Missy

I think Bacall is calling my name...but Dean looks like he is a sweety.


----------



## triona

This reminds me of when my children were infants. I sat all day holding, smelling, touching, watching, listening to them, just drinking them in. It's magic.

Triona


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> I think Bacall is calling my name...but Dean looks like he is a sweety.


Missy I called those two early on but I think we need to add Sammy to our list ok.


----------



## Lina

Oh my goodness they are adorable! And will totally be as famous as their namesakes, I'm sure!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Way too cute !!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero wants a baby.....:hurt:


----------



## trueblue

Leeann said:


> Missy I called those two early on but I think we need to add Sammy to our list ok.


Ummm... :nono: I think I called Sammy first.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly they are just stunning. I can't wait to see them grow and change. Beautiful.


----------



## marjrc

3 of the pups, all except Sammy, seem to have the same head/facial markings! Too cute! Love the little pink noses. 

Thanks for the pics, Kimberly!


----------



## ama0722

I love the little spotted noses. Kimberly- does the pigment at birth predict anything for pigment as adult? For instance Sammy has most of his, Dean is just getting it, does it mean Sammy would have better pigment as an adult?


----------



## Havtahava

Not that I can tell, Amanda. So far, every pup of mine, except Mousse, has had full deep black pigment in a couple of weeks and I haven't had a fader yet.  Piaget scratched his nose one time and lost a spot for a week, but it returned as strong as it was. Fortunately, I have not had any pigment problems (other than getting a chocolate - ha!).


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, Dean & Sinatra look a lot alike in the head except for that half mustache. I have a hard time telling them apart if I can only see the top of their heads. They have the same coloring. Bacall has black markings and they have brown tones, so I can pick her out easily. I need to do a litter photo of all of them together again so you can see the color differences side by side.


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> Marj, Dean & Sinatra look a lot alike in the head except for that half mustache. I have a hard time telling them apart if I can only see the top of their heads. They have the same coloring. Bacall has black markings and they have brown tones, so I can pick her out easily. I need to do a litter photo of all of them together again so you can see the color differences side by side.


And what would be keeping you from doing that?


----------



## mckennasedona

They are all adorable but Bacall is especially cute. What a sweet face.


----------



## rdanielle

They're all soo cute =) Love the litter and name theme -- very creative!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Just checking this thread for updated pictures of the cuties!  Your pictures are great Kimberly! Thank you for giving us all a puppy fix!


----------



## marjrc

hedygs said:


> And what would be keeping you from doing that?


LOL ound: ound: You go, Hedy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Today, the litter turned two weeks old. All of them have their eyes open now.













































The color is a bit off, but this last one is just for you, Hedy.


----------



## havanesebyha

Right now my favorite is Sammy! They are all so cute! Kimberly is Sammy the most active one?


----------



## triona

This is too cute to be legal!

Triona & Eric


----------



## Lina

They are so cute! I love them all, but Bacall is just gorgeous.


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are precious!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh my oh my, puppy breath. . . .they are so sweet. . .


----------



## hedygs

Oh my oh my! Kimberly thanks for the pictures. You know I wait for you to post them. Adorable puppies.


----------



## Leeann

Two weeks already... how did that happen? They are so adorable, looks like Dean wants to play with his toy instead of taking pictures, that's my kind of boy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just love Bacall and Dean, they're precious.


----------



## Mizell26

Cute! They are all just beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo

They're so cute. They look like little cows in the group shot. I think I love Sammy, I like dark faces (easier for grooming).


----------



## ama0722

Adorable! You can really see their color a week later.


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, the next time I take their pictures I'll try to make sure my color settings are correct. I didn't realize how much yellow was in these photos until I went to edit them. The correct color settings would show the difference in color even more, but you get the idea in these photos.

Libby, they all have about the same level of activity right now, except Bacall may be the most active if I had to pick. They all move around quite often and are just starting to show some coordination in their movement.


----------



## Missy

look how beautiful and sultry Bacall looks just like her name sake. In this round I have to say that I'm kinda going for "franky"


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, I had to think a bit to figure out what you meant. Franky = Sinatra. Ha!


----------



## Missy

Ha Ha Ha Kimberly, i actually first wrote "ole blue eyes" but didn't want to wish blue eyes on one of your pups. so changed it to franky. just such a sweet face. I love deans markings... and I think Bacall is going to be a very calm little girl. (we can see if my instincts have any worth)


----------



## hedygs

Love each and every one but I'm a Bacall or Dean kind of girl.


----------



## Havtahava

I appreciate your thoughtfulness on the eye color! Ha ha, but I don't want a calm little girl either. I want a spitfire! Her auntie Jubilee is a pistol and I'd love to see Bacall turn out that way too, even though they are a handful while we get into the training stages. I like calm, sweet males and females that make you work for your training time.


----------



## Missy

I want her to be a spitfire too...since she is my pick...so I can live vicariously watching her grow and imagining what she would be like with my calm, giant, boys... I thank you for letting me fantasize through your puppies a couple of times a year. LOL But in that pictures, she does look kind of sultry.


----------



## hedygs

Missy said:


> I want her to be a spitfire too...since she is my pick...so I can live vicariously watching her grow and imagining what she would be like with my calm, giant, boys... I thank you for letting me fantasize through your puppies a couple of times a year. LOL But in that pictures, she does look kind of sultry.


LOL! Sultry = Bacall. I wonder if she'll growl in deep, sultry tones?


----------



## havjump

Kimberly, All the pups are precious........but I'm in love with Dean!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Still loving that little Sammy! Thanks for the new pics, Kimberly.


----------



## kelrobin

Kimberly . . . what a great way to start the year! Fantastic looking litter!! I know you are having a blast with them . . . they are beautiful.

Umm umm umm (I remember that cute little noise they make when they are newborn.) Wish you could do an audio . . . or a movie??? :biggrin1: After all, they are movie stars! In fact, I think the REAL Bacall is still living . . . maybe you need to send her a photo with Bacall's paw print! She would love it!

Also, glad to find out now why Jackson's mother had a C-section . . . he was a single birth. Don't know how much he weighed, but he was six pounds at 3 months, so pretty good size. He finally leveled off at 14.5, thank goodness. 

Keep the nursery photos coming . . . :whoo:


----------



## hedygs

[email protected] said:


> Kimberly . . . what a great way to start the year! Fantastic looking litter!! I know you are having a blast with them . . . they are beautiful.
> 
> Umm umm umm (I remember that cute little noise they make when they are newborn.) Wish you could do an audio . . . or a movie??? :biggrin1: After all, they are movie stars! In fact, I think the REAL Bacall is still living . . . maybe you need to send her a photo with Bacall's paw print! She would love it!
> 
> Also, glad to find out now why Jackson's mother had a C-section . . . he was a single birth. Don't know how much he weighed, but he was six pounds at 3 months, so pretty good size. He finally leveled off at 14.5, thank goodness.
> 
> Keep the nursery photos coming . . . :whoo:


Yes Bacall is alive. I love her.


----------



## Kathy

They are all cute, but that Bacall is my fav!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Yeah. I wonder why.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Havtahava said:


> Yeah. I wonder why.


Hmmmm....is this a hint?


----------



## Havtahava

Here are their 3 week old photos:

Sammy









Dean









Bacall









Sinatra


----------



## trueblue

OMG...they just keep getting cuter!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I couldn't pick a favorite if I tried. They are all soooo precious. Can't believe what a difference a week makes. Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## triona

Love all these pictures. 

Triona


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh Sigh!!!! Is Bacall still keeping her black & white coloring?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, she is Debby. It's holding true black on her body markings and most of her head, but her cheeks are silvering.


----------



## Lina

They are beautiful in these pictures, but they are oh so gorgeous in person! I love them all, Kimberly.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay Kimberly, twist my arm you can give me Sammy...

Except, we need to change his name (ex boyfriend of six years who is now an ordained Catholic priest!) :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha! One more reason why I don't usually like to use human names... ex-boyfriends are right up there with the ick factor.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: They are adorable! :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Are their eyes blue or is it the flash? They're just beautiful!!!

Amy-LOL!!!


----------



## Missy

at least for a little bit Franky is "ole blue eyes" LOL. I am in love with my sultry girl! 

thanks for the puppy fix Kimberly


----------



## Havtahava

Ann, they do start blue (and are blue now) and move to brown with time.

Missy, I'll give you that! Ha ha!


----------



## hedygs

Kimberly they are wonderful puppies. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ama0722

Adorable. I love watching them grow up- thanks for always posting Kimberly.

Amanda


----------



## karlabythec

I WANT SAMMY!!!!


----------



## mellowbo

I love it that you are keeping up with the pics. It is so fun watching them grow and change! What adorable babies.
Carole


----------



## Amy R.

Sweet. It's fascinating how their noses aren't fully pigmented yet. When does that usually happen?


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, each puppy is different, but I suspect they will all have full pigment before they are 5 weeks old.


----------



## LuvCicero

Kimberly ~ all the pictures are great. They are all adorable. When I keep checking back to peep at them I just keep thinking that I know one of them is a sweet little thing that is wanting to live in Ga and learn to growl southern.


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Dale, you'll have to convince their future families of that too. Start working on your flattery and smooth talking.


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> LOL Dale, you'll have to convince their future families of that too. Start working on your flattery and smooth talking.


Dale I've seen you work your smooth talking on Cicero. Might work here as well.


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Hedy!

I just had to share a picture from today after their noonish nursing. I just had to grab the camera when I saw this. It's...

*The Spoon Train*


----------



## Havtahava

That is Bacall, Sammy & Dean on this side. You can't see it, but Sinatra was snugged to Momma Tinky's back side.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh so sweet!!!! What a great shot.


----------



## Lina

Awwww too cute! That pic made me smile.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

They are all precious and I just love the spoon train pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Havtahava said:


> LOL Dale, you'll have to convince their future families of that too. Start working on your flattery and smooth talking.


Now, Honey, just look at that little pile of puppies. One wanted to head for Ga and two more grabbed on!! I bet they can smell the gravy and fried chicken. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's so sweet.


----------



## Sheri

Awww, they are just so sweet! I'm amazed how much silvering is already taking place on a couple of them...will they lose all color, do you think?


----------



## Sheri

LuvCicero said:


> Now, Honey, just look at that little pile of puppies. One wanted to head for Ga and two more grabbed on!! I bet they can smell the gravy and fried chicken. :biggrin1:


Dale, 
*I* want to come for fried chicken and gravy!! I can bring Tucker with me....
:hungry:


----------



## Havtahava

Sheri said:


> Awww, they are just so sweet! I'm amazed how much silvering is already taking place on a couple of them...will they lose all color, do you think?


Sammy & Sinatra are two that I've predicted since birth to end up white with silver markings. I'm still not sure what to make of Dean's coloring. Bacall is holding her black on her body & top of her head, but her cheeks are silvering out like her sire's did.


----------



## mellowbo

Oh, that is the cutest shot!!
Carole


----------



## pjewel

Kimberly,

What a great shot. It makes me want to take them all. Awwww!!! They are all soooooo cute.


----------



## triona

Great image for a chilly bay area night! Love those puppies.

Triona


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ That "Spoon Train" shot made me GFETE :biggrin1: What little dolls!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, the Rat Pack has grown since I visited! They are just the cutest, and I love the spooning picture.


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, they just lined up like that themselves? It looks like one of those cutest animal picture emails that I get from time to time. I mean, seriously, what gets cuter than that??


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-I'll bring the pound cakes and meet at your house! We'll have dinner and keep puppies!!!


----------



## hedygs

Thanks for the picture Kimberly. It surely brought a smile to my face which I sorely needed.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, Kim. It didn't last long though. As soon as I started clicking pictures, Sammy turned on his back and shot all his feet in the air, which disturbed Bacall and she got up and left. It was funny to see them all lined up in that position. I've never seen it before.

Hedy, anything for you!


----------



## Diana

Now that picture is the definition of contentment  So sweet!


----------



## Jan D

Oh, that picture is adorable Kimberly!! That little Rat Pack got away from me...how could I have lost track of them?


----------



## Missy

exhale! sigh! so cute!


----------



## Julie

What a cute group! I think I'm in love with-----------DEAN! I like that little color framing his eyes. Goodness they change so quickly,I can't even believe it! What a beautiful litter!


----------



## Jane

Kimberly, that is the most adorable photo! 

Dale, set another place for me, beside Sheri! I'm comin' for gravy and fried chicken too! And I'll bring Scout so you can teach him how to "growl Southern"! That is too cute!


----------



## LuvCicero

I am so excited to know that Sheri and Tucker ~ Jane and Scout ( and don't leave Lincoln) ~ and Ann & Scooter will come for a simple fried chicken dinner. Ummm...Kimberly, do you like fried chicken???? We need those pups here!! And I can use a piece of pound cake to top it all off. :biggrin1:

Kimberly...thanks for posting weekly pics ~ I am enjoying seeing how quickly they change color. I had forgot that with Cicero - I blinked and all his tan was gone!!


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad to indulge you Dale. Do I like fried chicken? Well, I like the meat, but I'll leave the outside.  (I'm not much of an eater of fried anything.)


----------



## Scooter's Family

My DD will eat anything if it's battered and fried, she got that from her southern Nanny (grandma). Fried pies are incredible!


----------



## Havtahava

My post disappeared the first time I tried this. Let me try again...

The Rat Pack is four weeks old now. Here are the sweethearts.

Sammy









Bacall









Dean









Sinatra


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh my sweet Sammy, I'll be there to pick you up in six to seven weeks. Okay. I know the wait will be dreadful for us both dear heart...


----------



## Havtahava

C'mon over, Amy. 

We held off on the kibble until today, and they loved it. This has to be the neatest eating crew ever! They didn't let a single bit hit the mats.


----------



## maryam187

And they eat in perfect symmetry too, very impressive


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh, look at the spooning !!! So precious. I want them all and so jealous of their forever families.


----------



## Sheri

I love the coloring of Sammy's face! And Bacall looks quite feminine next to the rest of them.


----------



## Missy

OH my...what beautiful 4 week photos... and I love the clean eaters club... did you spike the mush with martini's? (rat pack/martini's--lol) I still love Bacall...but I have to say Dean took my breath away in this round!!! thanks for the fix kimberly


----------



## tdmcclain

OMGOSH.......I am one of the wierd ones that is not so gaga over the newborns but they are really shaping up to be GORGEOUS. You can see the fuzzy potential on the ears. Dean is my favorite, the eyes speak to my soul! Their forever families are one lucky bunch! I love to see the changes in them each set of photos.


----------



## LuvCicero

And I want Dean to RLHeck to Ga.


----------



## ama0722

Oh I think Sammy is getting cuter and cuter... sorry Amy but I might join that camp!!!


----------



## juliav

OMG, they are so cute I can't decide which one is my favorite. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Oh they are just precious, Kimberly! I guess they are as good of eaters as Hitchcock, who will eat anything, and I do mean ANYTHING, LOL! Love the heart shaped dumbell.


----------



## Callalilly

Kimberly - 

I would have to say Dean is my favorite - just love that little face!!


----------



## pjewel

I was about to say I'll fight you for Sammy, Amy but I see I have to fight more than just you. He is too cute for words and he's calling to me. I'm in love . . . again.

I'm off to get my boxing gloves.


----------



## trueblue

Still loving Sammy, but gosh, they are all so cute! Are Dean's eyes lighter than the others, or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-Will you share Dean with me???


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, I will be happy to share if I can get him to Ga. I don't think fried foods will work though.  He has the cutest face and I love his markings. They are all sooo cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maybe we could lure Kimberly with a good Southern meal, she doesn't eat fried food but I'm sure we could think of some stuff! Biscuits, country ham??? Then she'd have to bring the puppies with her.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh boy, I got to start my morning with a puppy fix! They are all just adorable, but Dean makes my heart throb! I love the synchronized eating!


----------



## Havtahava

trueblue said:


> Still loving Sammy, but gosh, they are all so cute! Are Dean's eyes lighter than the others, or is it just the lighting?


Kim, I'm not sure about that just yet. It is going to take another week or two for me to be sure about his eye color. It could be the light or they could be lighter. The flash hits them all a little differently and these weren't my best photos by any means.


----------



## Leslie

They're all too stinkin' cute for words!!!


----------



## Havtahava

They are also getting to be so funny at this age. This morning I caught Dean about six inches away from the mirror in their play area, bowing with his butt up in the air and tail wagging, staring at the mirror image of himself, waiting for the other pup to move. It was adorable! 

Both Sammy & Dean come to their names, and are such happy little guys. Sinatra is quite the vocal little guy. When any other dogs come near their pen, he barks at them already, so we're going to be working on that. I want to laugh every time, but it wouldn't be so cute in a full-grown dog.  Bacall is definitely our sweet little girl. She's confident, but cuddly. I am a sap for all of them!


----------



## Eva

I've fallen *HARD* for Dean...he's sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc

Amy wrote: *"Except, we need to change his name (ex boyfriend of six years who is now an ordained Catholic priest!) "*

**** LMBO !!!!! ound: Oh my goodness, Amy, what did you do to the poor guy?????!!! :suspicious:

Kimberly, the pups are adorable!! I had to LOL at your story of Dean in front of the mirror. That is just too cute. That picture of the spoon train is stinkin' cute! I'd be mush surrounded by so many Havs and puppies. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Julie

:kiss: Love Dean! :kiss:

They are all such cuties! There is something about that Dean though---:kiss::kiss:

Dale! Country fried chicken and gravy?:hungry: Hope I can come too! I'm not a big chicken fan---but "tators and gravy" are my kinda food!:thumb:


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> :kiss: Love Dean! :kiss:
> 
> They are all such cuties! There is something about that Dean though---:kiss::kiss:


Julie I feel the same way, he is such a cutie. And it sounds like he is turning out to be my type of guy.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Marj after I broke it off he knew no other woman would ever compare, so he "married" God.

Ha!

Actually, his mother (total Irish Catholic to the max) always wanted him to become a priest and she was/is extremely manipulative. I can't imagine he would have ever entered seminary without her "guidance." Meanwhile, the whole family is a bit eccentric and way over the top when it comes to EVERYTHING so I'm pretty happy I'm just "friends" with all of them...Oh the stories I could tell.

But, this Sammy, is a true love, I'm sure! I'll just call him "Davis!"  It will be my little pet name for him.


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Bacall is definitely our sweet little girl. She's confident, but cuddly. I am a sap for all of them!


OH NO! she sounds perfect for us!


----------



## Havtahava

She _is_ perfect for *us *Missy. I'll have 100% physical custody and you can have visitation, okay?


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> She _is_ perfect for *us *Missy. I'll have 100% physical custody and you can have visitation, okay?


Are you keeping Bacall Kimberly? Visits are good.


----------



## Havtahava

That's the plan unless she doesn't measure up at the 7 & 8 week exams.


----------



## marjrc

LOL Amy! ound:


----------



## Havtahava

I will update their 5 week old pictures on Tuesday.


----------



## lfung5

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## hedygs

I am imagining the housewarming you received yesterday. It makes me smile just thinking of it Kimberly. I know it is early there so I'll cut you some slack but remember it is Tuesday. 

I am so, so sorry I missed you. I can't begin to tell you how disappointed I am. Kids.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, it is Tuesday, but I just got home from the airport a couple of hours ago and have a ton of things to do at the house. I'm sorry we couldn't connect too. Next time!

The photos will be up by sundown tonight - East coast time even, now that my body clock is set to it- ha ha!.


----------



## Havtahava

Well, darn it. I messed up the settings on my camera and after editing, I give up with these blurry photos. They really do look better than they appear in here. LOL!

Poor Sammy looks like a chipmunk in this photo. Oops!


----------



## mintchip

I still love them!!!!
I'm willing to come take new photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

They are all so darn cute. Photo #2 has my heart....although they all do.


----------



## Leeann

There are those cuties. I love watching them when they get to this stage.


----------



## hedygs

Oh my Kimberly what cuties. What is going on with me? I fell in love with #3 and that's Bacall isn't it? I never pick the goil. Wonders never cease. She's beautiful.


----------



## ama0722

Awww, Is Bacall getting tan eyebrows?


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, I'd love that!


----------



## Havtahava

Silver, Amanda. Her eyebrows & cheeks are silvering.


----------



## mintchip

Call me anytime!


----------



## Posh's Mom

my darling chipmunk you look lovely in or out of focus.


----------



## Missy

Oh be still my heart! they are all beautiful...But Bacall! with beautiful brows!!!


----------



## Lina

They are all gorgeous, Kimberly, even out of focus. 

And might I add that I simply adore Bacall's silver eyebrows!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, thanks you guys. I don't think I've fallen so hard for one of my own pups this early, but Bacall has me smitten. She's confident but gentle; adorable, but not demanding. She's the first I've had like her.

Hedy, you picked her out of the bunch. 

Sharlene, that's Dean. He seems to be the forum favorite so far. He's a special guy. I keep a large mirror in the puppy area and each morning I can count on Dean bowing down to the puppy in the mirror waiting for him to make the first move. He's an adorable, playful guy. His brothers love to tackle him, and he loves it too.

Amy & Carolina, after reading your "out of focus" comments, I suspect I know what is wrong with my camera settings because I've had this happen once before. With all the traveling and camera packing I've done lately, I bet that I have it set to manual focus instead of auto focus. (My screen looks good, but when I open the images in my editing software, they all look horrid.)


----------



## trueblue

Kimberly, another beautiful litter! It makes me smile to hear that you're in love with Ms. Bacall. I'm sure you love all your puppies, but it must be so cool when you unknowingly get that special one out of the bunch.


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Kim. I shouldn't be biased, but... oh well. 

And, I was right on my above post. My focus setting was set to manual and I thought it was on auto. Doh! I'll see if I can re-do their photos tomorrow now that I realize what happened.


----------



## hedygs

LOL! I can just picture Dean in front of the mirror. I just love watching puppies when they discover their reflection. Please try to get it on video if at all possible.

Thank you Kimberly for giving me the honor of choosing her name. I knew she would carry it perfectly. I am so looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Havtahava

When we were supposed to meet in MI two days ago I was going to ask you to help me with her registered name, but I'll just do that here.  Have any ideas on how to incorporate her gorgeous namesake into her registered name? 

Dean is doing it every single morning, so I'll try to do it as soon as I can hold the camera steady. I caught the worst cold (flu?) on this trip and am just a mess.


----------



## mintchip

Get well soon Kimberly!
PS--Every time I fly either myself or someone in our group gets sick


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly I found this info on Bacall's namesake that you may find helpful in coming up with her registered name:


> During screen tests for To Have and Have Not (1944), Bacall was nervous. To minimize her quivering, she pressed her chin against her chest and to face the camera, tilted her eyes upward. This effect became known as 'The Look', Bacall's trademark.


Havtahava's She's Got The Look?

or something...?


----------



## Posh's Mom

P.S.
You're too busy and needed to be sick! So, get better soon!


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> When we were supposed to meet in MI two days ago I was going to ask you to help me with her registered name, but I'll just do that here.  Have any ideas on how to incorporate her gorgeous namesake into her registered name?
> 
> Dean is doing it every single morning, so I'll try to do it as soon as I can hold the camera steady. I caught the worst cold (flu?) on this trip and am just a mess.


As if I don't feel awful enough about not seeing you...now this. Actually Kimberly I wouldn't even know where to begin. You are all so good at naming your puppies. Nevertheless, I am so moved by your asking.

Gee I can't imagine how you caught a cold; flying, running around all weekend (in snow); without the proper clothing. Ugh. Feel better soon Kimberly. I know that you can't be sick...no time.


----------



## hedygs

OMG! Amy that might be perfect. 

I love Bogie and Bacall and watched all their movies. I was thinking about that sultry look of hers so that makes sense. I didn't know how she came by it.


----------



## Havtahava

Ohhhhh, I really, *really* like that Amy. With Hedy's endorsement, I'm not even going to give it any further thought. Cool. Thanks!


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> Ohhhhh, I really, *really* like that Amy. With Hedy's endorsement, I'm not even going to give it any further thought. Cool. Thanks!


100%. I read Amy's post and thought she nailed it! It really is perfect and what a name for a show girl!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay! Thanks ladies. I'm so totally honored and obviously glad you liked the suggestion. When I saw that info I thought it was very cool.  She's going to be a star, just like her namesake.


----------



## Missy

that is a very cool find Amy...So what would be Bacalls name... "Havtahava's the look?"


----------



## hedygs

I think Havtahava's She's Got The Look right?


----------



## Havtahava

hedygs said:


> I think Havtahava's She's Got The Look right?


Yes! That's exactly how I have written it for her registration. That is her name permanently.


----------



## Missy

ohhhh. I am going to have fun watching her grow into her stardom!


----------



## Leslie

Kimberly~ Sorry you're  Hope you're back to 100% soon. I bet a few puppy kisses could speed the healing process along nicely :becky:

Amy~ I love the name you came up with! :thumb:


----------



## Havtahava

Leslie, I think the puppies like that I'm sick too. I lay on the floor and they climb on me and bite my chin and ears. Silly pups. They also think that sneezes sound funny and run to me when they hear one. LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom

kimberly that is soo funny.

for a while my mom's dog would come "save you" when you sneezed. she always took you off guard after a sneeze by jumping up and putting her paws on your shoulders, usually coming up from behind. it would totally scare/stun/surprise me, you are just so vulnerable after a sneeze...thankfully she no longer does this jumping up thing, and she just comes running into the room to make sure you're okay.

get some rest while the climb all over you.

again i'm so honored to help with naming one of your pups. it's almost as good as getting one of my own! almost. darn that husband...


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Leslie, I think the puppies like that I'm sick too. I lay on the floor and they climb on me and bite my chin and ears. Silly pups. They also think that sneezes sound funny and run to me when they hear one. LOL


Kimberly, you almost make having a cold sound fun! feel better soon!


----------



## Jane

Amy, that is an _awesome _name for Bacall!!!


----------



## lfung5

They are all so cute!


----------



## marb42

What a great name for Bacall! Hope you feel better Kimberly.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks to Carolina & Amy's comments, I figured out my focus settings so this week is a wee bit better clarity in the images.

The Rat Pack is 6 weeks old!









Remember this picture. This will probably be one of the last of his "owl" looking images. His color is changing fast.


















(Not his best picture, but he just got done nursing and I wanted to get the pictures done.)









(Another post-nursing photo)


----------



## AgilityHav

Adorable!!!! Im a little partial to Sinatra....


----------



## mintchip

I love them all!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're beautiful, you're so fortunate to get to spend this time with these sweet babies! Anyone who adopts one of your puppies is so lucky!


----------



## Leeann

Awwww, I am still in love with Dean nursing face and all.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Awwwww........ look at their darling faces. I LOVE THEM ALL!!:hug:


----------



## Missy

OH MY Bacall!!! what a total girl!! Look at the head tilt, paws just so... looking out through her lashes...I am in love.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sammy little owlet how great we get to watch you change.

Gorgeous pups Kimberly.


----------



## Maxmom

I hope the Ratpack's future owners understand they must be forum members, or there will be "a reckoning!"


----------



## swtxsweetie

OMG i love the spots on Bacall and Sinatra! So cute~!


----------



## ama0722

They keep getting cuter and cuter  I do like the owl stage though.


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for the new pics. They are such adorable little stars.


----------



## Havtahava

Maxmom said:


> I hope the Ratpack's future owners understand they must be forum members, or there will be "a reckoning!"


Sorry to disappoint, but the way things are going, I highly doubt two of the future owners will be forum members. I just introduced the forum (and this thread) to another potential owner yesterday, so we'll see.


----------



## hedygs

Well Kimberly this indicates, to me, there is a slight glitch in your requirement for the owners of your puppies. You must not be training them (new owners) right.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Updated pictures of the Rat Pack puppies!:whoo:

I love Sammy's owl picture! Goodness he is sweet! There are going to be a few happy new puppy owners!:dance:


----------



## mellowbo

Oh, I just love Sammy the Owl!!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero

There are all soooo cute ~ but Dean is still singing to me!!!


----------



## marjrc

I LOVE Becall's registered name! :whoo:

Thank you for the latest pics, Kimberly. I love them all! Your little 'owl' is just too cute!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I still couldn't pick a favorite if I tried....all way tooo cute. It is so fun watching them change week by week.


----------



## kelrobin

I'm kind of partial to Sinatra's "half" mustache. And Sammy's owl eyes. And Bacall's beautiful black markings. And Dean's bed head. Sigh . . .


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but the way things are going, I highly doubt two of the future owners will be forum members. I just introduced the forum (and this thread) to another potential owner yesterday, so we'll see.


clearly Kimberly, you are offering your new puppy owners way too much support. otherwise they would be clamoring to the forum for help with their new charges... LOL.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That really should be in the contract or something like that! The babies are growing up and they are beautiful! 

I did not know about the "Owl marking eyes," can't wait to see the change.

Love Becall's name. 

And.............I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Missy

I know it's not quite 7 weeks yet...but the sun is shining, it's saturday after a long week... I need a Rat Pack fix...PLEASE KIMBERLY can we have some extra pictures?


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, we're off for temperament testing this morning and then we'll take some more for you. It is a busy day for us, but we'll make sure you get something by your dinner time.


----------



## Missy

I heart you Kimberly!!!


----------



## Lina

Temperament testing already? Wow, time flies!


----------



## Havtahava

It sure does, Carolina!

Missy, I opted to do some video instead of still photos. Here are a couple to hold you over until their birthday photos tomorrow.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3336742894/
Just for Missy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3336742886/
This one starts with Dean placing his front paws on the tube, and then Bacall & Sinatra attempt to go in at the same time, but it ends up with Bacall inside and Sammy at the other end. (That's Sammy's play growl you hear.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3336742914/
A very short clip of Dean (or "DeanDean" as he is often called here) hanging out in a puppy bed after playing.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3336742870/
I think you can see all of them in this one for a smidge, but it is mostly Sinatra at the end, with Bacall. Sammy slips in at the very last part.


----------



## mintchip

I love them!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're the cutest things ever!


----------



## Missy

what am doing wrong? the links don't work for me!!!! I want to see... I will try again later.


----------



## Havtahava

Can you refresh the screen Missy? I had a bad link up at first, but corrected them.


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, they are sooo cute!


----------



## hedygs

Missy you must watch the clips. I swear Bacall sounds so human-like on the video.

OMG Kimberly they are so sweet. I am a goner for some quick motion tail wagging and sure enough there was some.


----------



## Missy

ohhhh the anticipation is killing me...still not working. I am going to restart my computer now and see if that works. She sounds human? what does she say?


----------



## mintchip

hedygs said:


> *Missy you must watch the clips. I swear Bacall sounds so human-like on the video.
> 
> OMG Kimberly they are so sweet. I am a goner for some quick motion tail wagging and sure enough there was some*.


Missy try going right to flickr!!!! They are adorable


----------



## kelrobin

Bacall and Sinatra in the tube had me laughing so loud that Jackson came running over. What fun you are having with those cuties.

If you can see the links, you can always copy and paste.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, try this link. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ It will work for a day or so.


----------



## Cheryl

Kimberly--I loved the videos. I haven't picked a favorite yet. Perhaps I should bring hubby to visit your puppies since they are already spoken for.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, loved the videos! It's so cute to see them in action!


----------



## Missy

:help: they just won't play for me!  I keep getting a try again later. but at least now I saw the still frames of at the start of each video. I will try again tomorrow. I tried on firefox and on safari. I feel so bad Kimberly, you posted just for me... and I can't see them... maybe it is fate intervening...because if I see Bacall sounding human I would want her even more.


----------



## LuvCicero

Kimberly, I want to wear your shoes!!!
They are just adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kimberly seeing the videos really shows their personalities. 

Bacall seems like just the perfect mix of adventure and sweetness, and she is gorgeous. I can only imagine she gets more beautiful. I love that she was the one who eventually went into the tube.

Sammy makes me laugh. That is one fearless boy who would have a great time hanging out at our house with the kids. I don't think he'd be the least intimidated by tap dancing or bike riding through the kitchen. What a card! 

Sinatra's little mustache is ADORABLE! He seems very sweet. 

Dean's clip was short but oh what a doll. I love his markings throughout his body.

What a wonderful litter. I love how patient Tinky looks through all the antics. What a gorgeous mommy.


----------



## Leeann

Awwww Kimberly I love the video's.

Missy it may just be fate that you can't see the video's, Bacall is already working on agility so maybe she needs to come live with me :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

ahhhh...now I understand what fate had in store for me. I had to involve DH to download the latest Flash. and therefore he got to see Bacall say--- "Hi Missy and Michael, when are you coming to get me?" and he was also smitten. I heard her say that didn't you? 

OMG< OMG< OMG!!!!!! she is absolutely perfect. I am so totally head over heels... Thank you Kimberly. They are all really adorable little rat packers. I loved the one of them playing with the tube. So incredibly cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh....now how cute !!!! They are growing like weeds. Kimberly, bless you. I could never do what you do. I could never let them leave. Then again, I have never had 4, 5, 6 pups at a time and might change my mind real quick. They are all so precoius.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh I *LOVE* those videos and pictures! I can't believe how much they've grown since I held little Sinatra in the palm of my hand. They're all such darling puppies. Even though I know it must be alot of work, you must have so much fun with them as their personalities develop.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I got so focused on the videos I forgot to ask how the Pups did with their Temprement Testing?


----------



## Havtahava

While each puppy is unique and tests out slightly different from the others, it was fun to see them all respond right down the middle. Sammy was all 3's and 4's (totally down the center), Sinatra shows a _slight_ independence streak, Bacall shows a wee amount of dominance with a high degree of following attraction (yet a little less willing to work with a human - fun!), and Dean tested out as our easy-going who is most willing to work with humans and least dominant. Despite the variances of each individual, the whole litter is the most I've had that show the results of the whole group pretty even.


----------



## ama0722

It is so cute to see them move and play with the tunnel. You forget they are little Neezers from the pictures until you see them move and the tails going. Congrats on the good test results too


----------



## Missy

In my official role as nag...is it time for 8 week pictures Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava

Tomorrow is. 
Today they are getting their BAER testing done, so maybe we'll throw some of those photos in just for fun.


----------



## Missy

Yay!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Missy

I was sure I would have a monday morning fix!


----------



## Havtahava

Well, it is still morning on the west coast, so if you were living here you would get your Monday morning fix.  Sorry to keep you waiting Missy.

On Saturday, the puppies had their BAER hearing test. (BAER = Brainstem Auditory Evoked Response) We had a few other breed dogs come over and join us, so that was some additional fun for these guys. Our photographer was busy with guests during the first two tests, so the photos are not as detailed.









Sammy hanging out









Bacall reading the doctor's computer









Dean and the doctor enjoying each other. They are both smiling.









Dean listening intently to the sounds









I just think this picture is adorable









Tucker, formerly known as Sinatra, is getting his probes inserted









Tucker, wondering if Dad is going to come rescue him









Tucker, completely relaxed (and needing his paws trimmed)


----------



## Sheri

I love these photos, showing both the sweet little pups and what it looks like to have the testing done. I had wondered if the probes would hurt--looks like they are inserted into the skin? But, the pups don't seem to be bothered at all, so must not hurt or be too scary.

I'd love to snuggle each one of them!


----------



## Havtahava

The probes do pierce the skin, but these puppies weren't bothered by it. Heck, these guys didn't even care about the microchip. 

I have had an occasional pup be a slightly annoyed during the BAER test, but they are pretty easy going for the most part. I think the worst part is having to hold still for so long.


----------



## Missy

This is even better. Eating lunch at my desk alone after a stressfull morning and seeing these little fuzzawuz's. I think I need Bacall to come and help me write promo scripts!! But on this round I agree kimberly, that face shot of Dean is absolutely the cutest. Thanks for putting a smile back on my face.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh good! You're very welcome, Missy.


----------



## Lina

They are so cute! So it looks like Sinatra (Tucker now?) has found a home! How exciting. Have you found something for Dean and Sammy yet (I know you're keeping Bacall!)?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Adorable! I still haven't changed my mind about my favorite... Really fun to see how this is done, what good little patients.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I know these shots are not telling... what color are their eyes? Are they dark brown or more hazel?


----------



## trueblue

Cool to see how the testing is done. Thanks for sharing Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, Sinatra & Sammy have had their families waiting for the temperament testing and we confirmed their placements that same day. It looks like Dean is going into therapy work. And yes, Bacall is sticking around for a while.

Missy, Dean's look lighter in those photos, but we have to note eye color of each eye on the hearing test, so we specifically investigated each eye carefully on Saturday. They've all settled on brown now.


----------



## ama0722

Adorable and they look so sweet even with the gadgets!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kimberly-How do you know if a dog is suited to therapy work? I'm interested as we have several Assisted Living facilities around here and I'd love to get into this. My mother lived at AL facility prior to her death and I know the people there would have really enjoyed spending time with a little dog to cuddle. Are there specific people who train dog and owner?


----------



## Havtahava

That would probably be better answered by one of the people here who do therapy work, but I'll give you the Cliff Notes version: Each dog needs to pass a test by the specific therapy program. (This is usually after they pass the Canine Good Citizen test.) There was a recent topic on the front page of the forum about the Delta Society, which is a major therapy program. You might find more info in there as well.


----------



## marjrc

What great shots of your babies, Kimberly! I loved the videos, but because of my darn computer :frusty: I couldn't hear a thing.  Very interesting about them all rating pretty much even on the temperament testing. 

So, what's the latest count of Havs in your home, the ones staying with you? :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav

Kimberley,

They are all precious, but I am not head-over-hills in love with Dean.


----------



## hedygs

I love your pups Kimberly. Tucker looked plumb tuckered out during his testing.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, I am trying to be good and patient and all-- you did after all send me my own little video from Bacall... but I could really use another fix of the sweet, sultry little girl. Since she is staying with you-- How bout a Bacall Thread? I am paws over tail on this little one.


----------



## Missy

:bump2: Hey, Kimberly!!! I've seen you post, so I know you are around...where are the babies?


----------



## Havtahava

The babies are right here, but no photos this week. Things are too nutty to take them, edit and post right now. I only have a few spare minutes at a time between taking care of them and getting Boomer (was Sammy) & Tucker (was Sinatra) ready to to to their new homes this weekend.


----------



## kelrobin

:hurt: We're losing some of them?!? Can't we get one last photo???

(Sorry for the IWAP outburst)


----------



## mintchip

I know Boomer is going to a great family!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy, if I can snag one tomorrow, I'll take it, but it may not get posted until Sunday or so. 

Yes Sally, I'm glad you got to meet them! Great family indeed.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awwwwww. I will miss seeing them. It was fun to watch them grow into blossoming little pups ready for their forever home.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Boomer  what a great name! Love it!


----------

